# meteoPortela



## João Esteves (7 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

O site da Estação Meteorológica da Portela "meteoPortela" encontra-se de novo "online" depois de cerca de dois meses e meio de inactividade devido a problemas informáticos diversos.

A Estação volta a debitar data em programas de partilha como o Meteoclimatic, o Wunderground e o CWOP.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

Boas,




Ainda bem João...vamos lá ver se esses problemas foram de vez 




cumps


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2009 às 02:45)

A página está com um enorme teor de informação.
Tudo muito bem pensado. Tudo muito bem explicito!
Estive a explorar tudo. 

Mas não consegui ter acesso aos relatórios climatológicos.
Não estão disponíveis?


----------



## João Esteves (8 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

AnDré disse:


> A página está com um enorme teor de informação.
> Tudo muito bem pensado. Tudo muito bem explicito!
> Estive a explorar tudo.
> 
> ...



Ainda não. Os relatórios em pdf estão ainda alojados no antigo servidor. Assim que possível vou ter que, um por um, transferi-los para o actual servidor. Brevemente estarão novamente disponíveis.

Cumprimentos;


----------



## Kraliv (8 Dez 2009 às 12:42)

Vais ter que corrigir este link :








porque o mesmo remete para um endereço Meteoclimatic que evidentemente não existe


----------



## João Esteves (8 Dez 2009 às 13:33)

Kraliv disse:


> Vais ter que corrigir este link :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol 
Isso é o que dá fazermos as coisas às tantas da manhã...

Obrigado, e se existirem mais gralhas do género, não hesitem em dizer-me !


----------

